# Stuck on "Welcome. Powering up..."



## uczmeg (Jun 6, 2002)

Hi,

Came down this morning to find my TiVo stuck on "Welcome. Powering up..."

Rebooting didn't change anything.

Saw messages about trying a Kickstart 57 etc, but holding down pause doesn't give me a yellow light, it just stays green.

Any suggestions please?

Thanks
Marc


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

uczmeg said:


> Hi,
> 
> Came down this morning to find my TiVo stuck on "Welcome. Powering up..."
> 
> ...


Get a new drive.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## uczmeg (Jun 6, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> Get a new drive.
> 
> Cheers
> Steve


But shouldn't I be able to kickstart even if the drive is faulty? I'd hate to buy a new drive and find that isn't the problem...

My TiVo has 2 drives. Is there any way of using the second drive as the primary?

Thanks.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

You could remove both drives, run powermax or similar to determine which is faulty. Try a backup (which probably won't work if either drive is faulty). Reimage the remaining 'good' drive and put it back in. AFAIK Your recordings will be gone as will your settings if either drive is dead.

You could use all that as a way of confirming the fault lies with one drive then work out what to put back in permanently. But in your position I would probably take Blindlemon's word and order a new drive either blank to put your own image on or preimaged from tivoheaven.co.uk, tivocentral.co.uk or tivoland.com


----------



## ghstone (Apr 12, 2003)

I have a similar problem, I get the 'almost there a few more seconds please' screen, it sits there with just the green LED on, all I can do is unplug it.

But it isn't the drive, it is doing this with a newly imaged drive that works in my other Tivo.

Any suggestions ?


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Blown modem.

I have a spare lifetime TiVo I was given from a house hit by lightning. Hangs at "Welcome. Powering up...".

Rename the modemtest executable in /tvbin (rather than edit the rc.sysinit file) and TiVo boots fine.

Tried with cachecard and worked fine, just hangs at the testing modem stage.


----------



## uczmeg (Jun 6, 2002)

Ian_m said:


> Blown modem.
> 
> I have a spare lifetime TiVo I was given from a house hit by lightning. Hangs at "Welcome. Powering up...".
> 
> ...


So if the modem is dead am I better off looking for a used TiVo than trying another drive?

How do I even get at that file?


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

uczmeg said:


> So if the modem is dead am I better off looking for a used TiVo than trying another drive?
> 
> How do I even get at that file?


I connected the drive upto a PC and booted on of the many TiVo PC boot cd's that boot to a command prompt, then simply renamed the file. (no I am not a Linux expert, just followed someone elses instructions).


----------



## ghstone (Apr 12, 2003)

hmmm, so could this be my problem too ? Hangs at a different point though.

When you say 'renamed it', did you rename it to anything in particular, or just something else, so it wouldn't then be found and therefore that stage would be skipped ?

I'll try with another drive and see what occurs....


----------



## uczmeg (Jun 6, 2002)

So if we skip the file and it then works, we then know it is a modem issue.

Can this be replaced?

Or will the TiVo need to use it's network connection?


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

ghstone said:


> hmmm, so could this be my problem too ? Hangs at a different point though.
> 
> When you say 'renamed it', did you rename it to anything in particular, or just something else, so it wouldn't then be found and therefore that stage would be skipped ?
> 
> I'll try with another drive and see what occurs....




```
mv modemtest modemtest.old
```
is all that is necessary, if I remember correctly.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Blown modem hangs at "almost there"

Duff drive hangs at "Powering up"


Cheers
Steve


----------



## ghstone (Apr 12, 2003)

Thanks Ian, just a straight forward rename then.

And thanks for the clarification Steve, should help us both out.

I can set mine up to download the EPG over Broadband so no problem there - unless of course replacing the modem is feasible (and cheap) ? 

Graham


----------



## uczmeg (Jun 6, 2002)

Thanks for the comments everyone.

I'm going to get a new drive, but I have another problem....

I have no idea if I have 2.5.5 or 2.5.5a as it doesn't boot up to a point where I can check. Is there any way to tell?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Call TiVo Customer Services on 0844 2410 703 and ask them


----------



## uczmeg (Jun 6, 2002)

blindlemon said:


> Call TiVo Customer Services on 0844 2410 703 and ask them


That's a good idea.

But...

Not sure I ever changed the sub into my name when I got it, as it was a lifetime one and I have no idea whose name it is in!

Can they/will they do it by serial number?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Yes, they can do it by serial number, and don't always enforce the contact details rule.

If you have no luck, you could PM me the serial, as I have a method to check it directly.


----------

